# Trifold Display board for science fair



## de74 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

I need to buy a trifold display board to use for my daughter's science fair. Does anybody know where I can find these. I checked the usual stationery shops but couldn't find one. 

The lat option is to use foam boards and glue but it can get messy so was wondering if a ready option is available. Help!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you try Dragonmart?

-md000/Mike


----------

